# 1968 Gto Battery Fitment



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi,

I have a 1968 GTO, and the battery while it sits in the tray, and can’t actually fall out of the tray, is not held solidly whatsoever, it rattles and bounces. It appears the tray is a year one replacement, and the battery is 724MF. I’ve tried to attach some pictures, but the non screw side does not at all fit over the battery ridge to hold it down, and I don’t think the screw / bracket side does very well either. I’m suspicious either this is the wrong battery chosen for the vehicle, or some other problem. Do you guys have any thoughts? Thank You


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Ebartone,

The battery edge shown in your third picture fits under the lip shown on your first picture. The screw down bracket shown in the Ames Performance photo bolts to the battery tray on the other side.


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Hello, and thank you very much for your reply! I totally get that the lip on the battery is intended to fit under the lip on the tray, however in my case it simply doesn’t. The lip on the battery when sitting on the tray is considerably higher than the tray lip. So my thinking was that either the battery was incorrect, or the tray is just not within specification, so maybe I will try to bend the tray into submission! I was just hoping others might have more experience with this. Thanks!


----------



## Paul H (Jun 11, 2021)

I just changed my battery last week and it fits much better than yours and has an indent right at the very bottom, not something higher up that protrudes out like yours does. Go to the parts store and see what a correct battery looks like. If you try to bang it into shape you will only make things worse.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

I believe that you have the correct battery tray but the wrong battery. 

I have Deka batteries in my cars and they fit correctly using the OEM tray.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Delco batteries fit too.


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks guys, I think I'm seeing the problem. The battery I have, has as you can see a "lip" that sticks out for a tray to grab. I recall as a kid the "opposite" of this, a battery that has a "dimple" built in (Paul mentioned the indent), that the tray detail fits in to.

I'll look for the proper battery, thank you!


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Paul, its strange, but googling for batteries, all that I see that are a match for a 1968 GTO have the lip, not the dimple. Could you tell me the part # that you used?

Thanks!


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Here's a picture of a dimpled, as I think you are talking about.


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

O52 said:


> Delco batteries fit too.


O52 can you tell me what model Delhi you used?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't have it anymore since I started the restoration, but I believe it was a 24


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

24PG ACDelco


Applications:Automotive|Light Truck|Commercial, Manufacture:Johnson Controls, Chemistry:Flooded Lead Acid, Battery Type:Starting




www.batteryweb.com





Current replacement


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks O52!


----------



## Paul H (Jun 11, 2021)

Right. 24. I got mine at Autozone. Duralast Gold 24-DLG

Good luck!


----------



## ColoradoMike (Mar 29, 2020)

Ebartone said:


> Here's a picture of a dimpled, as I think you are talking about.
> 
> View attachment 152903


I just ordered one of these from Summit and it was $317 total, including shipping. The local GM dealer wanted $309+tax for an AGM Delco battery which was the incorrect dimensions. TurboStart BB-SR59 TurboStart 12 V Lightweight Collector Series AGM Batteries | Summit Racing


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Wow Mike, that is quite a battery! Well is my update, this should be the simplest thing, and yet it is driving me insane. So I literally removed my battery tray and brought it with me to multiple stores, and could not get a single battery to fit properly on it. So looking closely at the tray there seems to be a bow in the middle, so the non-screw side tangs sit too low. I’m going to spring the 30 bucks and get a new tray, and see how that looks. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Well, as a brief update, I just received my new battery tray. Both the old battery, and a new one I had purchased fit into it perfectly! So clearly it was a problem with the year one model not being formed to specification. Live and learn. Thanks for all your help everybody.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## ColoradoMike (Mar 29, 2020)

An update is the battery looks, works, and fits great! More pics coming soon!


----------

